# Winter wraps



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I made winter wraps for my 5 hives today. Probably won't put them on until the end of the week. Still have one last blast of warm this week. I used black plastic sign board. I'm surrounded by farm land and woods so we get pretty good winds in the winter. Once I put them on I'll get a picture or two.
Here's a picture I took of the yard back in the summer. There is a nuc on the other side of the tall one now(late swarm). Wasn't there in the picture though.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll be interested to hear how this works for you. I've never wrapped my hives.


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

This is my first year so I can't compare. Just got the wraps on today. They are made out of black plastic sign board. Local honey farm sells them but I bought my own material and made them. Pretty simple. Others in my area don't wrap theirs either but they are not in the open like I am. Just trying to give them a little extra insurance. I know the glue up the inside pretty good.


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's the wraps on the hives. I've got a 2" wrap around with velcro though they should be able to just slide up n off in the spring. With the velcro I can open them and lay flat for easier storage. Straw bales to help keep wind out of the entrance. Had extra bales so I just put some behind to help with the high winds as well.


----------



## GLOCK (Nov 22, 2012)

I wrap my with
http://www.bbhoneyfarms.com/store/c-58-beehive-winter-packing



Good luck


----------

